# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  95% - 5%

## BlueSpikee9

So the word on the street is that the average user uses about 5% of any given software's full capability. Maybe that should be revised to; 95% of computer users will use 5% . . . which leaves development space for my peers.

As an IT professional, I am expected to know everything about all the software on the streets and I wish to use this forum to support my inadequacies (of which there are many). At least you'll be able to help me with my MS Office shortfalls.

Thx
Stv

----------


## Paul

Hi Stv (Steve?), welcome to the forum.

Hopefully we can downplay the inadequacies and make you look good around the office.  If you ever have knowledge to share, please feel free to assist others here too!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Manoranjan Ningthou

Hi, looking for some useful tips.

----------

